# 12 volt 2n wont start has a new battery wont do anything have has tractor 9yrs never a problem



## Mikey243111 (4 mo ago)

Bought new battery 12 volt system wo t do anything help


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Surely you can do better than that for an explanation of your problem.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

As in hit the starter button and not a sound, nothing? As Fedup says, a little history and explanation would go a long way. I'd check the battery connections first, then follow the ground cable and clean that up.


----------



## Mikey243111 (4 mo ago)

I've cleaned all connections new battery 
,checked all nuts and bolts still nothing just purchased a new resistor to try


----------



## fuddy1952 (Mar 6, 2021)

You need a test light or better yet multimeter, then start troubleshooting. 

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## thedukes (Jan 9, 2022)

Resistor is for ignition.

So it won't turn over at all..???

jump solenoid......that bypasses ign switch ,nuetral switch and starter button.

report back.

Find ground cable and move it from sheetmetal rusted battery tray/box to the block/trans.

I assume your Negative ground since you are now 12V..??


----------



## Joe.S.AK (Nov 26, 2020)

Assumptions and Unknown or Known stuff:


Ford 2N unknown year
KEY ON? Was the key left on for overnight or longer?
Solenoid has been mentioned by "thedukes".
Ignition Points in good shape? (Assuming NOT Electronic Ignition)
12 V Neg ground electrical system (maybe) - Old battery what voltage? Correct polarity on new battery.
Is new battery fully and recently charged?
Ran well before - but - how long since it last ran? (measured in days, months or years?)
Any old "Quirks" in the past?
Left outside in the elements? If so - how long?
"Won't Start" - so is the starter not turning (R-R-R-R-R - or just not firing up and running ?
If the starter is not turning over is there power to the starter?
Unknown strength of spark (or even IF there IS any spark?) ?
IF side (round) distributor is the wire between the coil and the distributor in good shape?
Unknown fuel status (new, old, maybe none at all?)
Fuel sediment bowl shut off fully open if it just won't start but turns over?
Good fuel flow from the disconnected fuel supply line going into the carb?
If just not firing, but turning over, junk in any of the fuel line filters?
Presence of water in sediment bowl at bottom of fuel tank?
Checked some (but maybe not ALL) electrical contacts - EVERYWHERE.
Tranny in Neutral and not in Reverse? (We've all done that)
Any wires fried, anywhere?
Starter just locked up?
Tried straight, one second long shot from battery hot terminal directly to starter by jumper cable (with a GREAT Ground)?

OH, SO MANY QUESTIONS, Mikey! The more you tell us up front the faster and more accurately we can help. None of us are born knowing this stuff - and this is how we all learn.

- Joe S -


----------



## thedukes (Jan 9, 2022)

Exactly...more info you give the easier it becomes to help your situation.


----------



## jrelkhunt (8 mo ago)

Mikey243111 said:


> Bought new battery 12 volt system wo t do anything help


TURN THE ENGINE OVER AT THE FRONT OR WITH A SCREWDRIVER AT THE CLUTCH GEAR--IF IT TURNS YOU HAVE A BAD STARTER PROBABLY OR MAYBE A STARTER RELAY..OR SELENOID


----------



## Joe.S.AK (Nov 26, 2020)

OK Mikey, A BIG QUESTION WE ALL HAVE IS: With the trans in neutral, with the ignition key on and when you hit the starter - *DOES THE STARTER GO ROUND AND ROUND* and the engine just not start --- or --- is there absolutely nothing turning over at all. DEAD SILENCE?

Edit: OOPS, A Third possibility - in Neutral, key on, hit the starter, The starter goes ROUND AND ROUND and The engine slowly goes ROUND AND ROUND but the engine just doesn't start and run.

You were a little unclear on that point and that is exactly where we all have to start to help you get things running again.

- Joe -


----------



## Joe.S.AK (Nov 26, 2020)

Mikey - it's been a month since we heard from you - anything to mention from your end? 

We'd all like to help but you gotta shoot us a bit of an update - you know - how you're doing on the project. - Joe -


----------

